# I Think In 2-3 Years The Rockets Will Make The Playoffs



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

and Yao Ming will become dominant


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

hopefully they will....I think if everyone stays, and is healthy, it will only be a matter of time before the Rocks become one of the top teams in the West. With a future starting lineup of Francis, Mobley, Nachbar, Griffin, and Ming, with Mo Taylor, Kenny Thomas, Moochie Norris, and Kelvin Cato on the bench, we become a VERY deep team.....


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I think they'll make the playoffs in Ming's second season, but probably lose in the first round.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

I hope we make it sooner than 2-3 years... but of course we must understand that it will take time for Ming to develop... :yes:


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

We will make it this year. If Yao can score within 5 feet of the basket everytime he gets the ball and if he can stand in the middle of the lane and block shots we will make it past the first round.

We have a great line up this year:


PG- Francis, Maddox, Torres
SG- Mobley, Norris
SF- Nachbar, Rice, Williams
PF- Griffin, Taylor, Thomas
C- Ming, Cato


Not a shaby line up heh?


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

But remember, in Chicago Ming was blocked by Chris Christopherson (spelling?). So I don't know if he will be able to score as easily as he should be able to.


----------



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

2-3 seasons? That's rediculous. We'll be in the playoffs this season. If not then it will be a huge disapointment. Our roster is very deep and we have a lot of talent. If Francis is migraine-free then we have a chance to win 50-games. Minnesota won't make the playoffs (Radoslav Nesterovic and Chauncey Billups are gone, Brandon may not be 100%, and they only have 6 players signed and are $15 million over the salary cap). Seattle may lose Rashard Lewis and Jerome James and was a suprise team last season. Utah is ancient and may lose Donyell Marshall and Bryon Russell. Phoenix, Memphis, Golden State, and Denver don't have a shot at the playoffs. That leaves the LA Lakers, Dallas, Sacramento, and San Antonio 1-4. And Portland, Houston, Utah, Seattle, and the LA Clippers competing for 5-9. As of now, I think were the 7th best team in the West.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wow look what our pre-decessors were talking about 4 years before us, all those different names i think its safe to say they sorta knew what they were talkin bout


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> wow look what our pre-decessors were talking about 4 years before us, all those different names i think its safe to say they sorta knew what they were talkin bout


what the……great BUMP, I thought this was another troll thread when I saw the title


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hunterb14 said:


> We will make it this year. If Yao can score within 5 feet of the basket everytime he gets the ball and if he can stand in the middle of the lane and block shots we will make it past the first round.
> 
> We have a great line up this year:
> 
> ...


YUCK! THats weak compared to this year LOL


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

makes me wonder what those posters are doing now... great bump! Some of those names on that list I haven't even ever heard of... so sad!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

DaYuuMmM that lineup is ugly!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaahaha!!!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

So, why are people talking about bringing Cato back???? :clown:


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hahaha....that roster had just as many no names as our injured roster last season. I think we can safely say our current line-up is the best roster we have had on paper in the last 4 or 5yrs.


----------

